# K-36 Some Detail Photos



## fkrutzke (Jan 24, 2008)

Below are some photos that show the detail on the K-36. Enjoy




































































































From the crispness of the rivits to the punched running board gratings, it's stunning. 

CONGRATULATIONS to Accucraft

Torry


----------



## Tim Hytrek (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Torry! Great pics. Mine is supposed to be here Tuesday. For now I will just look at the pics. Thanks


----------



## llynrice (Jan 2, 2008)

That loco looks massive. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Great pics Torry. Like I said before, it's a beautiful machine. Thanks for posting those. Like the green boiler.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

It is nothing less than a small full-size steam locomotive. 

Great envy is mine. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

Awesome man awesome. Cant wait to see it. I know there will be one for sale in DH Terry said he will be selling his.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Torry, Great looking loco. Hope to see you at DH.


----------



## nickco201 (Jul 1, 2008)

Personally I think this would make a great candidate for a coal firing conversion....! Would be awesome, its so big.


----------



## nickco201 (Jul 1, 2008)

Take a look at this K36 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7ZT4gcgm2U


----------



## chama (Jan 2, 2008)

Torry, 

Interestingly, enough, my K-36 (#480) has a whistle with a separate, much longer lever attached with a machine screw versus yours with the lever cast on. The pictures I have of K-36's look more like your whistle than the one I have.


----------

